# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Здравствуйте, вопрос касается сетей

## hennadii

Можно ли от ноутбука, который подключен к интернету через Wi-Fi раздать интернет на стационарный с помощью 
Ethernet-кабеля?
Большое спасибо за информацию!

----------


## bezumceva

Требуется тестер новой игры. Обязанности: тестовая игра с партнерами в течение 3-4 часов в день, обнаружение и запись всех ошибок и недочетов. Оплата от 1200 до 1400 рублей за тестовый сеанс. Выплаты раз в неделю. Пишите на email: posterwork@yandex.ru

----------


## gobhack

> Можно ли от ноутбука, который подключен к интернету через Wi-Fi раздать интернет на стационарный с помощью 
> Ethernet-кабеля?
> Большое спасибо за информацию!


Обжать кроссовер, в ноутбуке вайфай и эзернет адаптеры объединяешь в мост, в свойствах адаптеров эзернет на обоих устройствах прописать айпишники.

----------

